# One Night (Parts 1-2) - by Ashley (~BHM, Romance)



## ashblonde (Jun 22, 2008)

_~BHM, Romance_ -- For the BHMs of her dreams, an FFA gives into temptation

*One Night*
*By Ashley*​ 
*Part 1*

"He was huge!" I exclaimed, enjoying another sip from my flirtini at Joe and Shawn's party. I was reminiscing over a juicy night of passion. It had been nearly two years since that exquisite night with Adam.

I met Joe and Shawn while moving into our apartment building, right around the same time I had my luscious liaison with Adam. I had really loved my old west side apartment, but I had to break free from my ex-boyfriend, Chad, who wouldn't leave me a peaceful moment alone.

My new apartment on the east side was a little smaller than my old place, but it was so freeing to have my independence back, and a little change is usually good. I had graduated from college that summer, and the fresh start was just what I needed, in addition to getting Chad out of my life forever.

Joe was quick to offer me a helping hand and when he introduced me to his very good-looking and very fat boyfriend Shawn, I knew we would become quick friends.

One night, about a month after I had moved in, Joe and I had a few too many drinks and we ended up commiserating over ghosts of relationships past. I told him about fleeing my stalker ex Chad situation just weeks before. I mentioned that crazy Chad had been a pretty chubby guy, and that was one of the only things that I actually liked that about him, Joe got excited and blurted, "Shawn is my Superchub, you know."

From that night on, Joe and I had several heart to heart conversations about our love of blubber, from the visual thrill of a bouncing drooping belly to the excitement of feeling flabby rolls between our fingers. We quickly became FA soul mates and I've become their female accessory over the last couple of years.

"Honestly, Shawn, he was bigger than you," I laughed and finished my drink. Shawn was not offended by my teasing, especially because he knows I think he has a beautifully body. I can never resist giving him a belly rub or telling him how hot his body is looking.

"And he was gorgeous," I gushed more about Adam.

"Not more gorgeous than Shawn," Joe winked at Shawn. He was proud of Shawn's extra large size and extremely good looks. Shawn frowned at me.

"Shawn, you are so gorgeous too, just not as fat as this guy was!" I laughed more. "It was pure bliss," I reminisced, and got a little warm between my thighs just thinking about it again. "It was my one and only one-night stand, but I have never regretted it."

That night with Adam felt like yesterday, and I've replayed it over and over again in my head for the last couple of years.

I had been working for a creative agency for about six months. It was my first big job out of college. A co-worker suggested we meet for drinks at a sports bar not far from her place. I was really ready to get out and meet new people. I missed my old college network of friends, but I needed to have a new life too.

As soon as we got in there and sat down at the bar, my colleague saw some old boyfriend and fled across the place to go talk with him, leaving me alone with my Mojito. I scanned across the bar when my eyes landed on a couple of mid-20s-ish men in ties on the opposite side of the horse-shoe shaped bar. One was tall and slender, the other was also tall, but looked like he was hiding a whole lot of body behind the bar.

I was instantly intrigued, and eyed the big boy more closely. He was very nice looking, with short, brown wavy hair, soft features, and cute dimples. I watched him shift his body, and it seemed likely, by his slow, careful movement that he was carrying quite a bit of weight.

A couple of minutes passed while I was observing this interestingly large man, when his thin friend waved to someone, and left the bar area as well. It didn't take long for his eyes to wander around and land on mine. I smiled and looked down. I was slightly embarrassed that he caught me gazing in his direction. When I looked back, I caught his eyes again.

_Well, this won't do,_ I said to myself with an inner smile and decided to walk over to him and say hello. I was dying to get a better look at him anyway, so why not?

I walked around the bar, making my way toward the chair open next to him. As I approached, I drank in the full extent of his body. He was much bigger than any guy I had been with before. I was always attracted to chubby men, but I had never dated a guy more than 250 or 275 pounds. Yet one look at him and I had no doubt, especially given his fairly tall height, he had to be at least 400 pounds.

I was mesmerized. He outweighed me by 3 or 4 times. I always had a secret desire to make love to a man this size. I was not in the closet about my preference for bulk on a man. My friends had long noticed me gravitate toward thicker men, but his enormous size could raise many eyebrows, which excited me all the more.

I sat down in the chair next to him, and boldly said, "As long as our friends have ditched us, we might as well pass the time talking to each other, right?"

He smiled, "Sure, I'm Adam."

"I'm Angela," I shook his plump hand. "You look like you just came from work?"

He turned slightly toward me and I tried desperately to keep my eyes above his neck and on his face. Still, I couldn't miss the way his belly filled his front and poured over his lap. He had a soft, plush kind of fat, with a lot of thickness to fill the space. I even caught the contours of his chest, the soft mounds visible under his button down shirt. I imagined what he looked like without that shirt and tie, and nearly melted in my chair.

"Yep, over at TDCharles Financial," he said.

"Trader?" I asked

"Sort of," he smiled, "more like financial planning."

"Ah," I smiled back, "I should talk to you about my lack of financial planning," she joked.

Another glance down and I drank in the full extent of his adiposity. The size of his belly forced his legs widely in the chair. I loved that despite his enormous size, he was still wearing his belt line mostly below his belly, so the crest and fall of his midsection strained against his button down shirt. His tie couldn't begin to cover a thing. It was a marvelous clothing arrangement for a man that rotund.

We chatted back and forth about work for a little while, maybe 15 minutes, when his friend returned. He told Adam that he had to take off and "get home to the wife," and left quickly. I was happy that he left Adam alone for me.

About five minutes later, my colleague came over to me, slightly giddy, "I'm so sorry, but that was my ex-boyfriend Tim, I had to catch up," she laughed, and then noticed Adam. I introduced them, but she was kind of cold.

I started to ask, "Do you want to sit down...?"

She stopped me mid sentence, "Actually, Tim wants to have dinner, so I'm going with him," she paused and looked Adam up and down but didn't try an introduction, "do you want us to walk you home?"

"No, that's okay, I'm fine here, I just got a new drink, so it's all good," I half-smiled, annoyed with the way she dismissed him with her haughty smirk.

"Okay, see you tomorrow," she sighed and was gone in seconds.

I turned to Adam, "Sorry, she's kind of like that at work too," I shrugged my shoulders.

"That's okay, I'm used to some people treating me like I'm a leper," he chuckled.

"Well, some people are douchebags," I smiled, feeling a little buzzed at this point. Adam chuckled, causing a hint of midsection jiggle. I was totally fixated on the idea of wrapping my arms around as much of that middle as I could.

"So, speaking of dinner, do you want to get something with me? I mean, I don't have any plans, and I skipped lunch, so I'm really hungry, and if I drink any more of these..." holding my glass and realizing I was babbling.

He seemed reluctant at first, but I persisted and he agreed. We finished our drinks and got up to leave. It was nice to see the full size of him standing, and then walking. He was pretty graceful for his size, but had the cutest waddle. I enjoyed watching him move as we walked over to the brewpub restaurant across the street.

And I really enjoyed his company. He was very funny and had a clever, dry sense of humor. He ordered just a dinner salad, and I devilishly assumed he was holding back on purpose. I knew that people could get fat without pigging out, but he was so darn big!

I secretly imagined the kind of eating he did. Was he a secret eater? Did he just snack too much, or overindulge at meals? Was he always big, and just grew a little bigger each year? Or did he just start getting aggressively fatter in college? I even attempted to calculate in my head how rapidly he must have gained reach such a massive size by age 25. These racing thoughts became highly erotic to me.

We lingered for a little while, while I finished my glass of wine. At this point I was a little bit past the point of buzz, and was feeling like I wanted more out of the evening with Adam. I knew I was miles away from starting any kind of new relationship, but I just wanted him in that moment, so badly, that I did something I had never done before.

"Adam, I'm having too much fun with you to call it a night. I don't suppose you would want to come over to my place for some coffee or something?" I offered, nearly batting my eyes, imagining him filling up my queen-sized bed.

He paused, unsure how to respond.

"I know, you probably have to go to work early tomorrow, but I just thought," I continued.

"Actually," he stopped me, "I don't, I have a doctor's appointment later in the morning so I took the morning off," he blurted.

"So, then, coffee?" I was more excited.

"Okay, sure," he answered.

We walked the three blocks up to my apartment. I kept the pace slow enough for his lumbering gate.

"Sorry, I just moved in a week ago, please ignore the boxes," I admitted. I must have been mad, I thought. I just freed myself from crazy Chad, and now I was letting a stranger into my new apartment.

But he wasn't a stranger; at least he didn't feel like a stranger. He was a magnificently built, yet very sweet man, and my body took over my mind in his presence. I just knew that having him next to me was the absolute right thing that night.

He looked around, and looked at my couch. My disposable furniture wasn't very substantial, and I wondered if he was hesitating. He shifted his feet uncomfortably, like he wasn't sure what to do. His shift made his belly shake. I instinctively grabbed his hands and pulled him toward me. His belly jiggled a bit more, just inches from my butterfly-filled body, and I felt the warmth coming from his big body.

"Is this okay?" I asked him.

He blushed, "Yeah," cautiously smiling but still looking wary.

"Adam, I need to be honest with you. I swear I don't just go around picking up guys like this, but I just cannot stop myself from wanting to spend the night with you."

He was quiet but gave me a bewildered look.

I laid it on the line, explaining to him that I was attracted to large men and I found him incredibly sexy. I remember that I rambled on and on for what seemed like an hour, but only about a minute had passed.

"So you're into fat guys?" he asked, like he might have heard of this phenomenon before.

"Does that freak you out?" I asked, giggling. At least I didn't have to convince him that women like me existed and that I wasn't kidding.

Then he kissed me. He didn't even have to move in closer, as the sheer size of his body reached mine. His plushness was unbelievable, as he felt even fatter than he looked. Every part of his body I touched was soft and blubbery.

Sex with an extremely large man was new to me. The movement of his body, the gracefulness of his fat, flowing with our motion, it was incredibly exciting. I felt like I was opening up a birthday present I'd been wanting for a long time. I loved the way his size completely dominated me, yet up on top of him, he appeared almost helpless. He looked at me with hunger, and it reminded me of a large appetite, which only excited me more.

We talked afterwards, sharing fantastic conversation well into the night. He told me about his chubby childhood and I confessed my earliest fat loving memories. Very early the next morning, he dressed and left, and I never heard from him after that night. I had often felt wistful about our disconnection.

-------

A week after Joe and Shawn's party, I was out with the boys again, at their favorite nightclub, Envoy. I wasn't sure why I went to these places with them, and even took the time to try and look sexy. It seemed like there were never any cute, straight, fat guys at the annoyingly trendy clubs.

I went up to the bar to get drinks because the tight-dressed waitresses were too cool to take our order. While I was waiting, a good-looking himbo came up to me to talk. My defenses were always up in these places. I had a set "no thanks" routine for the jock-pretty boys that didn't fit my vision of "Mr. Right."

Then he spoke, "Angela, right?"

His voice was familiar, but I couldn't place him for the life of me. College? A previous job? Who was he?

"I'm Adam, we met a couple of years ago," he smiled.

A couple of seconds more and it clicked. Now I was shocked. How had Adam gone from a gloriously rotund guy to this shrunken male model? He was gorgeous, but without the fat, he wasn't my fantasy Adam anymore.

I snapped out of my shock and lifted my dropped jaw long enough to greet him, "Oh, Adam, wow!"

"I know, I look a little different," he explained.

"A little? What happened to you?" I was still dumbfounded.

"Surgery," he sighed. "Are you disappointed?"

Yes, of course, I was heartbroken. This was not a condition reversed with some indulgence or even a lot of hearty meals. "No..." I lied, "well, I thought you looked good before," I fessed up.

"You were pretty special that way, Angela," he smiled.

"No, I'm not the only girl who appreciates a big handsome man," I reminded him with a smile.

"Yes, but they never came on to me like you did that night," he laughed more.

"I was kind of a slut that night, wasn't I?" I joked.

"I was too," he smiled. "But I never forgot you. It was worth all the sluttiness in the world to spend that night with you."

"I have pleasant memories myself," I agreed, I'm sure a huge smile glazed over my face. "So, can I ask you how much weight you lost?"

"220 pounds," he grimaced, as if he's told the story a hundred times.

"Oh my... wow...." I was doing the math.

"You're doing the math, aren't you?" he was good. "I was 415 pre-op."

"Really?" I smiled. Every pound was still wonderfully clear in my memory.

"Don't look so satisfied," he laughed, "but that's pretty accurate to when we were together, I had the surgery two weeks later."

"You mean, you already had it planned and never said anything? Even after our fat discussion?"

"I wasn't entirely comfortable with talking to strangers about it, and when I found out you liked me heavier, I didn't want to go there at all," he explained.

I understood and nodded. "So, now you have a million girlfriends who like hot, athletic guys, right?

"No, I hate those shallow girls. I never realized how cruel this experience would be to my dating prospects," he sighed.

"How do you mean? You're a great looking guy," I responded.

"I mean that I never expected to feel this way. When I was fat, I wanted to find a woman who would find me attractive, not just see me as the nice guy, or a friend. Now I can't find a woman who sees anything but my looks. It's as if they like someone else, and the guy in the mirror isn't me," he poured his heart out like he had been waiting to talk to someone who didn't believe that fat was evil.

"I know, I understand, Adam. But welcome to the wonderful world of dating, where your looks get you judged regardless of your size," I sighed.

"Yeah, I suppose you're right," he shrugged his shoulders. "I don't suppose I still have a chance with you?" He smiled.

I smiled back, and looked down. I really liked him, and he was gorgeous, I wouldn't have to force myself to kiss a face that beautiful. But he wasn't fat, and he wasn't going to get fat anytime soon. "You know my preference, Adam, I don't think you'd ever get over knowing that I'd have a wandering eye for boys twice your size."

"I know," he winked, "just thought I'd take a shot," he laughed.

Joe and Shawn came up at that moment to find out who this strange man was I was talking to. "So, Angela, are you going to stand here and talk all night or introduce us?" Joe asked.

"And we are still thirsty," Shawn chimed in.

Adam looked Shawn up and down, and I figured he initially thought Shawn could be mine.

"Adam, these are my friends Joe and Shawn," they shook hands.

"So, how do we know Adam?" Shawn asked, intrigued by my handsome friend.

"Well, I met Adam a couple of years ago, we had kind of a &#8216;thing.'" I explained, not exactly wanting Adam to know that I had gone on and on to them about our one night affair and his extremely large size.

"Oh," Joe was confused. My ex-boyfriends were all at least a little chubby.

"Do they know?" Adam whispered in my ear, seeing the confusion on their faces, "you know, about your... uh... tendency?" he asked.

I laughed, and nodded.

"Okay," he said, turning to Joe and Shawn, "I used to be fat."

Joe's eyes bugged out of his head and Shawn looked Adam up and down, both gasping in unison, "Really?"

"Remember the guy I told you about at your party?" I asked them.

"But you said he was bigger than me," Shawn blurted.

"I was," Adam chuckled. "I was over 400 pounds a couple of years ago."

Joe was upset by his transformation, "Did you, like, get sick or something?"

"No. Surgery," he explained.

They both nodded. I know Joe was thinking, _What a shame_, and Shawn was thinking, _What if I could lose weight like that?_, as they always reacted when the WLS topic came up.

Joe and Shawn got their drinks, and said their &#8216;nice to meet yous,' leaving Adam and I to our strange reunion. He blushed and looked down, then looked back up at me, "I'm still pretty confused about women, you know, I hadn't had much experience besides you."

"You know, just because we are at different places in our lives now doesn't mean we cannot be friends. I'm going to give you my number, and I want you to call me any time you want to talk or get coffee or something," I grabbed a pen from my purse and a business card, writing my cell number on the back. "At least you know I won't judge that fat guy who's still inside you."

"So, you won't get creeped out if I do call?" he laughed.

"No, I want you to, I've had almost nothing to drink tonight, I'm totally sober," I laughed. "We shared something... special, I guess," I admitted, blushing, "and I don't want to just run into you once every two years."

-------

The following Wednesday I was talking to my best friend, Sarah, on the phone. She was clearly sick of men. Sarah had been through a rough patch with a guy who played it hot and cold, and was ready to give up on dating altogether. Then I realized she might make a perfect match with Adam.

Sarah had always been a bit heavier. She was never exceptionally big, but she was beyond a little curvy. She had auburn curly hair and flawless fair skin. I always thought she was stunning. She had quite a few admirers too, but never much luck in relationships.

Last winter her sister became engaged and asked Sarah to be her maid of honor. Wanting to look thin in the wedding pictures, Sarah went on a rampage of diet and exercise and lost about 75 pounds over the course of several months. Much to her dismay, despite her new size 6 figure, she was still having bad luck with men.

She said something in the phone conversation that reminded me of Adam's dilemma. "These guys are all so shallow, what made me think I'd want the attention from them?"

I knew she should meet Adam, and I was hoping he'd call. The next day, he did.

We made some small talk, when I asked him, "How would you feel about meeting someone?"

"Oh no, a set up?" he asked, sounding scared.

"No! I was thinking more like a planned run-in... when I'm with her, so you can decide if you'd like to get to know her more? You know, without her realizing what we're up to? No pressure then. Besides, she's beautiful."

"Really..." Adam sounded more interested. "Well, since you brought it up, my wheels are turning too," he had intrigue in his voice.

"What do you mean?" I said cautiously.

"There's this guy, I think you could like," he explained.

"Why do you think I might like him?" I asked, knowing what the response was going to be.

"&#8216;Cause he's fat," Adam responded, knowing I knew it.

"You know Adam, I'm not just automatically attracted to a fat guy because he's fat," I protested, "You were really cute and so sweet, and well dressed, and I loved your sense of humor," I gushed.

"And now I'm an unattractive jerk?" He laughed more.

"Oh no, you still have it all, just not those sexy extra 220 pounds." I laughed too.

"Well, I think you might find him attractive. I met him in a WLS counseling group. He hasn't had the surgery yet, he's not sure he wants to do it," Adam explained.

"So... should I rescue him?" I joked, but I was intrigued.

"If you bring your friend, I'll bring mine, and then what happens, happens."

We agreed to "run into" each other at a Borders bookstore on the corner of Jackson and Monroe Street, around 2pm that coming Saturday.

(Continued in post 3 of this thread)

-------


----------



## Risible (Jun 22, 2008)

Wonderful start, Ashley! Will you be continuing it?


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 22, 2008)

*Part 2 *

Saturday rolled around and I convinced Sarah to come with me shopping. I mentioned that I had to pick a book up at Borders after lunch. We went in and began to browse. I was on high alert for Adam. We were scoping around the &#8216;"Biographies" section when I felt a finger on my shoulder. It was Adam, but he was alone.

"Hey! Adam!" I hugged him, acting surprised to see him. I introduced him to Sarah. I could tell right away he was attracted to her. He seemed very interested in what she had to say, and didn't focus too much more on me.

Within a minute of our introduction chat, I felt someone behind me and turned around to see a gorgeous set of eyes looking right into my own.

"Angela, this is my friend Ryan," Adam introduced us.

I honestly believe that I stuttered for a second, "Good to meet you, Ryan." My face was hot and I shook his hand.

Ryan was really wonderful to look at. Of course, he was fat, just as Adam had promised, but he melted me with his eyes, a striking light shade of green. He had dark hair, almost black, and his face was quite chubby and very masculine with a strong chin. I think there was more introduction conversation, but I was too intoxicated with lust in the moment to remember.

Adam sobered me up. "I'm in the mood for an iced latte. Do you ladies want to go to the coffee shop next door?"

I looked at Sarah and she nodded, "Sure," I said, looking at Ryan; he smiled in agreement.

As we walked to the next block, I checked out more of Ryan. He wore a soft, navy blue sweatshirt with loose khakis and seemed comfortable for his size. He wasn't nearly as big as Adam had been, but I figured he was well over 300 pounds on a height just shy of six feet. He had a soft, lush shape and a wide, love-handled frame. He carried his weight so well that I immediately fantasized about slipping my hand underneath his sweatshirt to caress his buoyant, full, hanging belly.

We all ordered and grabbed the empty couch in the far corner of the shop. We talked about the crisp weather, coffee flavors and college football. I was impatient to find out what Sarah thought of Adam so I excused myself to the ladies room and thankfully she came with me.

"So, what do you think of Adam?" I asked her, smiling.

"Um," she paused, "for you or for me?" She was smiling back.

"For you, silly," I teased her.

"I was wondering, he seems a little thin for your tastes," she teased back. "So what about Ryan? He's a pretty cute guy, and in your size range," she giggled.

"He really is," I gushed. "Do you want to suggest we meet them for a drink tonight? I think Adam is pretty into you."

"Alright, twist my arm," she agreed, with a devilish look in her eye. "Sounds better than staying home and eating fat-free popcorn."

-------

We met Adam and Ryan at Hoops, a sports bar hangout with the usual downtown crowd. Ryan had changed into an pale green button-down oxford shirt which he thankfully tucked in so I could see his round shape more clearly.

After getting us a couple of beers, Adam asked us, "You play pool?"

"I don't, but Sarah's a shark," I offered her up.

Adam and Sarah left to go play pool, leaving Ryan with me alone at our table.

"So, how do you know Adam?" Ryan asked me.

"We had kind of a thing..." I trailed off. I wasn't sure what Adam had told him. I was feeling a little self conscious anyway because I had such a big crush on Ryan already.

"Oh," he nodded.

We sat in silence for five very long seconds.

Before I could think about pulling the words back, I countered, "What about you? How do you know Adam?" Of course I knew the answer. This was probably too personal. I took a big gulp of beer.

"Actually," he smiled, "you know Adam had weight loss surgery, right?" He set it up.

"Yeah," I nodded, feeling stupid for bringing it up and knocked back more beer.

"Well, I'm a candidate for it right now," he said, matter-of-factly.

"Oh." I didn't know what else to say. I drank another sip, to conceal my contempt for WLS and my fluttered feelings about discussing anything weight related with a fat guy I'm interested in.

"It's okay, I'm not embarrassed or anything," he smiled. What an amazing smile.

"Well, you shouldn't be." I was trying to be sympathetic without taking a stand. "I mean, you do what you feel is right for you." I quickly changed the subject. "I need another beer, you want one?"

He nodded, "Let me pay," and left the table to get us a couple of more beers.

Adam and Sarah came back to the table.

"So," Adam asked, "how is it going?"

"Fine." I felt warm.

"What do you think of Ryan?" he pressed.

I smiled and turned pink.

"I know that look," Sarah giggled.

"Did you tell him anything, you know, about me? Does he know about me?" I asked, in a high, quick tone, sounding like a 13 year old girl.

"Does he know what?" I heard Ryan's voice over my shoulder.

I froze and looked at Ryan. I couldn't think of a word to say.

"Time for us to come clean," Adam announced.

"Huh?" Sarah and Ryan said in unison.

Adam kept going, "Angela and I planned to run into each other today," he explained.

"So you two are still more than friends?" Ryan asked.

"No," I stopped him, "Adam and I hadn't seen each other in two years..."

"Before last weekend," Adam finished my sentence. More confused faces.

"But I thought you dated him? That long ago?" Ryan pressed.

"I'm so confused," Sarah pleaded.

I was getting confused too, still unsure how to untangle this little web we had woven. Adam jumped back in, turning to Sarah, "I used to be fat."

"Oh," she said, "is that all? So was I," she laughed.

Adam paused "Really?"

"Sarah, you were never fat, just a little curvier," I reasoned

"I was supersized," he explained. Then he turned to me. "Is that why you wanted us to meet? Because we're both weight watchers?"

"Well not totally," I explained, "It's just that you both complained about the same relationship problem to me and it just seemed like fate."

Ryan jumped in, "I'm still confused."

Adam and Sarah both looked at me and each other and laughed. "I'm not done with the coming clean." Adam continued, "I ran into Angela last weekend at Envoy. She did not recognize me at all. She hadn't seen me in two years, back when I was 400 pounds," Adam explained, exasperated. Sarah's eyes were momentarily shocked.

"I believe it was 415 pounds," I pointed out to Adam, with a wink

"So you guys had a thing before the surgery," Ryan said, with uncertainty in his voice.

"Yes," I looked sheepishly at Ryan. "It wasn't like we carried on or anything, we just had a moment in time that we clicked and that was it."

Ryan looked at me like I was the craziest yet sweetest person on the planet.

Adam took Sarah's arm, "Let's go play another round." And they left us alone.

Then Ryan looked at me like he knew exactly what I was about to say. "So, yes, I was attracted to Adam when he was heavy," I just blurted, cutting to the chase, "in case you were confused about that part."

"Yeah, I kind of figured that out," he laughed. "Does that mean you consider yourself an FFA?"

"Yes, I do," I grinned big. I didn't have to explain more, he knew the lingo.

"Wow, I've been wanting to meet one of you for a while," he admitted, smiling. He had such a great smile.

"Really," I was completely absorbed into this line of conversation. "Why is that?"

"Well, obviously, I'm a fat guy, but I didn't get this way by accident."

He intrigued me all the more. "Go on," I smiled.

"I kind of gained on purpose, for a while. It got a little out of hand, and when I went to the doctor last winter for strep throat, he started pushing me towards weight loss surgery. Then I kind of got sucked into the idea, but now I'm not so sure," Ryan reasoned, "it just seems too radical and permanent."

"So, you like being a big guy?" I asked, excitedly.

"Yep," he smiled and patted his sexy belly.

I was beside myself, a great looking fat guy who liked being big and had gainer tendencies? Jackpot. "I don't know if &#8216;thin' would work for you anyway," I grinned.

"I was actually heavier six months ago but I started eating better and getting more active, for health reasons. I've lost about 40 pounds. Too much you think?" he tested me.

"Eating better and exercise are great, but dieting would be inexcusable," I grinned. "At this point you've gotten healther without dangerous surgery, so why not reconsider?" My heart broke at the idea of Ryan as a thin waif of a man.

We continued to flirt all night, and I asked him to walk me home. Sara and Adam went out for coffee, but I had sexy thoughts of taking Ryan back to my place for a night cap so I invited him up. It had been a long time since I had done this... well... since Adam came up two years before.

We stood in my kitchen while I fished a beer out of the fridge for him. He took a gulp and looked at me intently. I looked down, and back up at him. I was so intrigued by this dazzling boy that I blurted, "So you gained on purpose?"

"How do you feel about that?" He stepped closer to me, I looked him up and down.

"I think it's pretty sexy," I giggled and leaned against the wall.

He stepped closer. "You do," he said knowingly. I didn't have to convince him.

"Yes, very," I choked out, feeling like my secret desires were being ripped right out of the proverbial closet.

He stepped even closer, his sumptuous belly now brushing against me. "Really," he smiled, with lasers-on-me confidence.

"Yes," I forced out again. He had me surrounded. I licked my lips in surrender.

He pressed me against the wall with his body, his belly engulfing my waist. He took my face in his hands and kissed me softly, and then intensely. I melted.

His hands roamed down my body, mine down his. His contours felt amazing. His back rolls, side rolls and love handles all felt even bigger than they looked.

When he kissed me, he made an "mmmmm" sound, as if I were a tasty meal he was indulging in, which turned me on even more. Mid-kiss, he grabbed me around the waist, twirled me around and set me back down, displaying his easy strength and body confidence.

I smiled and grabbed his hand, leading him to my bedroom. He followed behind me with a devilish grin. He lifted me onto my bed and crawled along my body, his fingers following up my inner thigh, up my middle, my breasts and then through my hair. "You are so beautiful, Angela," he whispered in my ear. "You are the girl I gained weight for," he knew just what to say to turn me on more.

For the first time, I felt like prey. With my previous sexual experiences, I was always the aggressor, always reassuring, always worried that I would offend if I touched him the wrong way. But with Ryan, it was different. He let me caress his rolls and found the same pleasure from it that I did. He didn't worry about his weight falling on me, or his belly getting in the way. He enveloped me with his size and was not afraid of the power his body wielded.

We both knew we loved his fat. His mind was clear to lavish attention and pleasure on my body because his brain wasn't clouded with insecurities. He moved and maneuvered inside of me with the agility usually expected from a smaller man, but with a potency and command becoming a man his size.

Waves of pleasure crashed over me in unison with the ebb and flow of his blubber. Afterwards, he curled himself around me, allowing me to dance my fingers all over his sweaty flesh.

"This is the first time in a long time," he admitted.

"You seem like a pro to me," I giggled. "Did you take a class in how to please a woman?"

"No, it's the belly. Without it, I lose my sex powers," he joked. I was falling in love.

The next day, Ryan canceled his surgery and switched doctors. The day after that, he took me to dinner. And the day after that, I made him breakfast in bed; no plates, no forks. Just a heaping pile of French toast, with lots of butter and sticky sweet syrup.


----------



## Ash (Jun 22, 2008)

Interesting story!

For the record, though (because I've gotten some PMs about it), this is not me. I did not write this story.


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 23, 2008)

GAH! Didn't mean to encroach - I'm just the BHM-FFA story-writin' Ashley


----------



## Ash (Jun 23, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> GAH! Didn't mean to encroach - I'm just the BHM-FFA story-writin' Ashley



No, no, it's okay! I was just clarifying.


----------



## Undine (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh, gosh...
Simply amazing...so sexy....eirfsdkjszogdsfkmb........

/smacks self in an effort to regain coherency


----------



## FreneticFang (Jun 23, 2008)

*flushes*

I'd like an order of that guy in my life. 
I absolutely love the fact that the author emphasized the guy being dominant. I want my man to rock my world. :smitten:


----------



## Tad (Jun 23, 2008)

:doh:

Sorry, that was me trying to get my brain back online. 

:doh::doh:

OK, I think I can be semi-coherent now, let's give this a try:

I think that is my official favorite Dimensions' story, hands down. Just totally amazing. I'm not sure why it was so good, but it just picked me up and carried me along and left me dizzy by the end. It makes being an FFA sound mighty good  But even as a guy it was very intense.

Please write more. Lots, lots, more.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 23, 2008)

*I agree with the Poster above me; this is by far one of the best stories I have read here. I hope you continue it and I cannot wait for your next story. Your talents are amazing*


----------



## Molly (Jun 25, 2008)

Ohhh... what an interesting twist about mid-way through! Here I was thinking, Adam and Angie would hook back up and he'd become her man again, but then the twist!
And I do so like the aggressive bhm for a change. Isn't that what many of us ffa's secretly desire? A confident man who LIKES how his looks? 

Bravo!


----------



## Amandy (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh girl, another goodie. I less than three you


----------



## fat hiker (Sep 28, 2009)

As Molly says, it's so great to read a story where a BHM is confident about his size....

Especially that line about how, without his belly, he' lose his 'sex powers'....!


----------



## BriarChubNJ (Oct 2, 2009)

Whoohoo! Excellent story--thank ya ma'am


----------

